# Gonna Be A Loooooong Day



## CraftyZA (13/2/14)

As i reached to take another stealthy puff, i was greeted with this sight






Oh, and my spare is at a friend's house after a loooong party...
Got other tanks at home at least.


----------



## ShaneW (13/2/14)

Cant see the image for some reason. Not sure if it's just me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/2/14)

Same here.


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Cant see the image for some reason. Not sure if it's just me.



Nope cant see it either


----------



## CraftyZA (13/2/14)

try again?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/14)

I can see it just cant figure out what hes showing us


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

Ow my goodness!!! oeps


----------



## TylerD (13/2/14)

Oijoijoi. Not cool. Can see it now!


----------



## Riaz (13/2/14)

Snap, that doesn't look good


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/14)

ooooh wait I see it now ouch!


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/2/14)

Oh no. I hope none of that got in the mod

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (13/2/14)

Ok see it now... Ouch. 

Any idea where its leaking from?


----------



## CraftyZA (13/2/14)

the vent holes at the bottom is soaked. I think it might have gone through the mod. 
What I did for now was to remove the battery, then dumped everything in a plastic bag. Will spray it out with contact cleaner at home, then let it stand for a day and spray it again. Should save it.

One thing I can say... this X8 tank is hitting the bin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (13/2/14)

Ah man! Thats not cool! Where is it leaking from?? Perhaps you can just fix it for now?


----------



## shabbar (13/2/14)

eeish not good ,

what mod is that btw @CraftyZA


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

@CraftyZA , what are you going to do for a vape NOW ?? eek , if you are close i would run my spare over to you now .. !


----------



## Smokyg (13/2/14)

shabbar said:


> eeish not good ,
> 
> what mod is that btw @CraftyZA


That looks like a SVD?


----------



## Gizmo (13/2/14)

Smokyg said:


> That looks like a SVD?



Its a Zmax smokyGEEEEEE


----------



## CraftyZA (13/2/14)

Yep It's a zeemax. Currently I like this one more than my eVic or SVD.
Really hope it survived/will survive.
I'm in edenvale. But not too worry. I can wait till tonight, then chainvape some gambit on a helios

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> the vent holes at the bottom is soaked. I think it might have gone through the mod.
> What I did for now was to remove the battery, then dumped everything in a plastic bag. Will spray it out with contact cleaner at home, then let it stand for a day and spray it again. Should save it.
> 
> One thing I can say... this X8 tank is hitting the bin!



Best of luck should work hope you won't have to bin the mod would be a sad day in vapeland

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA (13/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Best of luck should work hope you won't have to bin the mod would be a sad day in vapeland
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that would really suck. Got big plans for this one, when I have some time to do some hacking and modding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Yeah, that would really suck. Got big plans for this one, when I have some time to do some hacking and modding.



Sounds sinister 

If there was nothing corrosive in the juice and you didn't fire with a wet control board it should pull through just fine.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

@CraftyZA , let me know , it's only 22km to you !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smokyg (13/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Its a Zmax smokyGEEEEEE


Oh, lol! I have lots to learn still i see..


----------



## CraftyZA (13/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @CraftyZA , let me know , it's only 22km to you !!


Thanks for the offer. The halfway mark has already come and gone. In less than 4 hours I'm heading home, So I think I'm good for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/2/14)

Will not be cought today!!
From left to right:
Kts with rocket(yaeliq ry4), jm22 with rsst setup with ss cable & cotton(honey highway), then zmax with protank 2(pineapple express).







Come murphy... I dare you! See if you can screw me over this time!!
Got my toolkit with me as well!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/14)

Wow!! You wont be stuck today

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Was that just a faulty tank that leaked?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/2/14)

It would appear so. 
It looks like it leaked due to faulty seal between the cart, and the x8 tank. The battery had juice on, so cleaned it with spraying alcohol, and dried with hair dryer. Seems to be sorted out now. Not gonna use that tank again any time soon though.


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Ok thanks. Great that you sorted it out


----------



## BansheeZA (1/7/14)

hmmmmm seems to me i have to get my hands on some more electrical cleaner spray just in case my kayfun decides to play some tricks on the svd


----------

